# Wireless Router = Poor Signal! Help?



## autrect (Mar 8, 2005)

I bought a D-Link AirPlus XtremeG wireless router (802.11, 108mbps). It's set up on my desk in my home office. When my laptop sits next to it, the (Internet and signal) connection is pretty good, but it's not at full strength. When I walk out of the room and into the living room, about 35+ feet away, through two walls, the signal dies almost completely, and renders Internet useless. This seems like a safe distance, but I admit the walls between are thickers than most, but still, I've had radio signals go through them with wireless stereo speakers.

I didn't buy the AirPort Extreme Base because it was too expensive and my friend said this router would work fine. I've read mixed reviews on this particular router, but most claim the signal is fine. Mine is not. What should I be able to expect with most wireless bases? With AirPort?

Also, the tech guys recommended a "repeater" to put in between the living room and my office. Is there such a thing for Apple's AirPort? Just curious. (I wonder if I returned the D-Link for the AirPort and have the same problem...)

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I'm frustratingly new to the wireless world, and this isn't a pretty introduction.

Thanks,
autrect


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi autrect and welcome to the forum.
I am using the Dlink dl624 router, which also supports 2x54mbit/sec. I have no problems with the range. Note that you can adjust the signal power (mA) on the routers web interface.
However, on my tibook the signal is a lot more distance-stable when I use my pc card dwl G650 wifi card which also supports 2x54mbit/sec instead of using my airport 802.11b card. Could it be that the weak signal is caused by your mac rather than the router? Test your signal at a friends house using your friends router. 
Also add, which mac you are using. There are some tweaks for some of the mobil macs to increase the range. 
By the way, we had a couple of threads on general rules to have a weide wifi range.
Check out search for learn more about these rules.
If your mac is not the problem and your router also seems to be fine and you followed all general rules then you might want to consider repeaters. These must be compatible with your router and not your airport card. So, check out d-link.com for these.


----------



## autrect (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, I did a search and couldn't find these "rules." I wouldn't know how to fix the Mac, if that's the problem. I'll have to call Apple. I'll test it in a few days at a friend's house. Anyway, it's a 1.5GHz G4 Powerbook. Thanks.


----------



## autrect (Mar 8, 2005)

I have to add that the router itself seems to reset and lose connection every so often, as I notice it with my desktop G4, which is attached via Ethernet. I have a strong desire to return it, but I've read in this forum that people complain about the range of the Airport Extremes, too. People seem to like the Netgear routers. Anyone concur?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

Which dlink model are you using? And which firmware version is installed. I think dlink is a very good brand for network items esspecially for routers. And as I said, my dlink dl624 works just fine.
Check out these thread:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45193
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43338
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38607
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15623
Good luck!


----------



## autrect (Mar 8, 2005)

DI-624. I read through a ton of threads, and it appears a lot of people have this problem, but I've seen no real answers yet. I tried the MacStumbler and it said my maximum signal was 70, but often would shoot down to 40, and that was with my laptop right next to the router. As I mentioned, it's definitely stalling and losing the connection, and it's not even 100% right beside it. What I can tell from the other posts is that antennas may be the answer. But if this router keeps stalling out, I don't want to keep this one and spend more money on an antenna. Some posts said that AirPort Extreme has bad range. Everyone says something different. Too bad.... Ready to chuck it all out the window.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

What firmware version for the dl624 are you using?


----------



## GraphicUmp (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you changed the channel on which the D-Link is broadcasting? I can't remember if the default is 12 or 6, but try something else. You might be getting interference.


----------



## HateEternal (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you used wireless anywhere else besides your house or tried any other laptops on your router? I have the same router and I get excellent reception. It could be your laptop. A friend of mine bought a G3 iBook 2nd hand and was getting terrible receptioin. They had somehow messed the antenna up, he took it apart and fixed it now it gets great reception


----------



## chevy (Mar 8, 2005)

Try to put your wireless router as high a possible (or at least its antenna), this usually extends the range.

Also avoid to have your router near to metal and to other antenna. Move it in your room to check if there is a better place.


----------



## autrect (Mar 8, 2005)

To answer some questions: I upgraded the firmware, went step by step with the tech guys to give me "the best possible signal." I think it's 242, not the 250 firmware update. I can't test my laptop elsewhere until next week. No matter what anyone is recommending here (in regards to putting it higher, etc.), there still exists the fact that it only gets 70% signal RIGHT BESIDE IT! And, when testing with MacStumbler, it found O (ZERO) interference. AND WORST OF ALL, it constantly loses the signal even to the desktop, WHICH IS PLUGGED IN VIA ETHERNET (which I've about ELSEWHERE). All in all, it seems like this product sucks and needs to be returned.


----------



## autrect (Mar 8, 2005)

And how are people easily moving their router around to find the best location? The thing can only sit beside the cable, the cable modem (Surfboard), my G4 desktop, the plug. It can't go anywhere else!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

What does the log file of your router say when you get lan and wlan disconnects? I am using the 250 firmware version. The newest version is 252. Is there any correlation between the disconnects of your desktop G4 and your mobile mac? Use the ping command to test this.


----------



## steveyg20 (Mar 9, 2005)

Get a refund!

If it is losing connection when connected to your desktop via an EThernet cable, something is very wrong indeed - Take it back, get your money back and look elsewhere for a good product - Both Belkin and Netgear are Mac compatible and Netgear's equipment has won awards with Mac Format.

Noone has told you to just get a refund - I think thats what you should do - sounds like youve looked into this alot - not worth the hassle - If you can get your money back, do it - end of!


----------

